# VM... BUY 2 get ANOTHER FREE! - extended



## Oupa (23/3/16)

*Congratulations, you found the best hidden Easter Egg on ECIGSSA*​
​
It is back!!! From today and over the whole of Easter weekend until Tuesday, *30 March at midnight*, we are bringing back our famous *BUY ANY 2 x 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium juices and get any THIRD 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium juice for FREE*.

When placing your order on our website for 2 x 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium juices, just place a note in the *Order Notes *field on checkout, stating which flavour and nicotine strength you want for your free bottle.

So what are you waiting for... go get it: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-e-liquid/100ml-eliquids/

*Happy Easter and happy Vaping!

FROM


*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 15


----------



## mildly.inked (23/3/16)

Aaaaaaaawwwwweeessoooooome!!!!

Thanks @Oupa! Will definitely place an order tomorrow morning... And your timing is perfect as I only have about 10ml XXX left and have been nursing it lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

Thanks for this @Oupa
This is a great offer !

I need to replenish so this came at the right time!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/3/16)

Legend.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (24/3/16)

Awesomeness right there

Thanks @Oupa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (24/3/16)

Perfect...some xxx stockup and a chance to try @Silver 's strawberry ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (24/3/16)

Thanks @Oupa missed out on the first 2 but definitely not letting this one pass by!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roxy (24/3/16)

order placed  I messed up and missed the comments section so mailed you for my free bottle.

Thanks again for this awesome special! Looking forward to my berry omnomnomnom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (24/3/16)

Awesome special! I haven't tried VM juices yet, but I have heard great things. So I'm getting the XXX, what others would you guys recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roxy (24/3/16)

i love the berry blaze!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## morras (24/3/16)

Hi 


Roxy said:


> i love the berry blaze!


there

Trying to log into my account , telling me I am temporarily locked out ?

Please advise Oupa


----------



## mildly.inked (24/3/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Awesome special! I haven't tried VM juices yet, but I have heard great things. So I'm getting the XXX, what others would you guys recommend?



I ordered 2 XXX bottles this time, too good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/3/16)

@Oupa you never failed to impress. Although i missed this again as i placed my order last night and only saw this post this morning. 
Aaah well. Ill catch the next one.


----------



## shabbar (26/3/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> @Oupa you never failed to impress. Although i missed this again as i placed my order last night and only saw this post this morning.
> Aaah well. Ill catch the next one.



im sure oupa will sort you out , his awesome like that!


----------



## shabbar (26/3/16)

Silent Echo said:


> Awesome special! I haven't tried VM juices yet, but I have heard great things. So I'm getting the XXX, what others would you guys recommend?



vm4 , beryblaze/custard/melon/strawberry

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (26/3/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> @Oupa you never failed to impress. Although i missed this again as i placed my order last night and only saw this post this morning.
> Aaah well. Ill catch the next one.


It says that the special ends on Tuesday the 29th of March so I think you good..


----------



## Marius Combrink (26/3/16)

skola said:


> It says that the special ends on Tuesday the 29th of March so I think you good..


problem is I ordered 1X100ml 3X30ml and couple of other stuff


----------



## Oupa (27/3/16)

@Marius Combrink , no worries... we'll sort you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/3/16)

@morras , did you come right with your account?


----------



## Marius Combrink (27/3/16)

Oupa said:


> @Marius Combrink , no worries... we'll sort you out


You legend @Oupa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (28/3/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> You legend @Oupa



told u so . vm rocks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (28/3/16)

Thanks for the special Oupa! Now i finally get to buy some XXX and try some of your VM4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (28/3/16)

Oupa said:


> @morras , did you come right with your account?


Howzit Oupa

No joy , tried resetting the password - gives me the same thing , also tried using my pc instead of my laptop and the same happens......

Got a mail from someone at your office - they were going to send me a invoice for me to do a transfer but i haven't received anything as yet.

I am sure of my password - did a transaction a week or so ago on your site , please see if you can resolve this for me , don't want to miss out on the special and i am running low on xxx......


----------



## Oupa (29/3/16)

Hi @morras , we have reset your password as per email. Please let us know if this worked.


----------



## Oupa (29/3/16)

Thank you again for the overwhelming support guys! And just to say thanks and because we can, we extended the offer until tomorrow at midnight.

So tell you brother, your sister, your unlce and your aunt... to get this awesome deal right now: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-e-liquid/100ml-eliquids/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/3/16)

VM4 order in

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (31/3/16)

@Oupa i think you should run this special every three months , its a winner !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

shabbar said:


> @Oupa i think you should run this special every three months , its a winner !



I agree it's a winner but it needs to be every month based on the amount of XXX I'm going through with these new tanks! In fact maybe a pipeline from CT to Durbs would be a better option!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I agree it's a winner but it needs to be every month based on the amount of XXX I'm going through with these new tanks! In fact maybe a pipeline from CT to Durbs would be a better option!



i hear you ! a tank used to last me two days and now im filling up 3 times a day. xxx is just too good has become my adv

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (31/3/16)

maybe @Rob Fisher can convince @Oupa to make this a regular special ????

or we could create a poll !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

A picture to explain the juice carnage from testing ceramic and new tanks... 
And these are 100ml Bottles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (31/3/16)

even if @Oupa makes it buy 3 get 1 free it would be amazing as I'm sure it does hurt the pockets giving away all this amazing juice


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/4/16)

Patiently (impatiently) waiting for this special to happen again. Im vaping the peach rooibos and it is lovely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

